# Fire Training Pictures



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello All

I took a few pictures when we went to A&M for fire training. I thought I would see what yall think. I have not done anything with the pictures. I took them with a Canon Eos Rebel xt. Anyway, I like these two the best and I thought I would share them and get some opinions.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Cool pic's or should I say hot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very cool and great pictures. I really like the first. I think just about every guy wants to be a fireman at some point in his life. Way to go.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> just about every guy wants to be a fireman at some point in his life.


Fireman policeman or a pilot...

I don't guess too many grow up dreaming of being a burgler, car thief, drug dealer or the like. Wonder there the dreams fall apart...

Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one too..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yep, the first one gets my vote.
Mike


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

good pics, i have some of when i went thru the academy also.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Like the other's I favor the first one you posted. And since you ask for opinions, the second one could use a little adjustment. Only problem is, it only needs it on the far left side begining just to the right of the the firemen. That would mean having to use a feathered mask. Some would say that is not a proper thing to do as it alters the photo. 

That said, I gave it try anyway. So that you will know what was done. I use a very large feathered mask brush to mask the firemen with one stroke with the center of the brush on the left edge of the picture. That way all the feathering was to the right. Then I incresed the brightness and contrast of the masked area just a bit. Here is the result.


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Cool Pictures…. 



I have many good memories from A&M fire school. Graduated from Fire Recruit Training Class # 66 (Dec. 1988)


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Gator_Nutz I think just about every guy wants to be a fireman at some point in his life. [/QUOTE said:


> Firefighting is a blast. Here is my pumper, a 1972 Ward LaFrance that came from Gallup's department.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Been to A&M Fireschool. I definately don't want to be a fireman. Love the first one.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Gotta love those night burns!! Which structure were they fighting in the first pic? It's cool how dark the power cone looks against the ball of fire!

Great pics! I like the retouch on the second one too... it's cool after the brightening you can see the fire stream to the left of the firefighters!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Been to A&M Fireschool. I definately don't want to be a fireman. Love the first one.


Industrial and structural are two different worlds.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Txfirenfish said:


> Industrial and structural are two different worlds.


Yea, definately no disrespect. I have the most respect for someone that desires to do this. Know industrial and municipal are different, but still woudn't want to do that. Seen and involved a couple of major industrial fires with loss of life and no desire to see any more. Just as soon not enter into a burning house either but it must feel good to help save a life. Kudos to anyone that desires to do a job like that and have to fight to get a raise each year as in Beaumont. Thanks to all Firefighters, law enforcement and military.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey gray, what did you feather mask it with? I understand the mask part but not sure what you use the feathering with. Lighten? Blur? Shadow? Just wondering what you mean by feathering? I can see that you slightly lightened the left side and like what you did, just can't tell what it is you actually did?



grayfish said:


> Like the other's I favor the first one you posted. And since you ask for opinions, the second one could use a little adjustment. Only problem is, it only needs it on the far left side begining just to the right of the the firemen. That would mean having to use a feathered mask. Some would say that is not a proper thing to do as it alters the photo.
> 
> That said, I gave it try anyway. So that you will know what was done. I use a very large feathered mask brush to mask the firemen with one stroke with the center of the brush on the left edge of the picture. That way all the feathering was to the right. Then I incresed the brightness and contrast of the masked area just a bit. Here is the result.


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

I went to A&M Fire Training one year during the summer and the coolest thing I remember was the Fire Tornados. Cool stuff. Maybe I can con my wife into letting me go back again if our dept sends us. Cool Pics, Wish I could find the ones I had.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Nice pics! Brings back a lot of memories. I instucted there for many years!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Grayfish
Your touched up pic looks good. Maybe one day you can explain exactly what you did because I dont understand exactly what you did. Thanks for the advice. Hopefully I will be able to get out and take some more. Oh, I cant remember who asked but these were take at two different props that are right next to each other. They are the 18 wheeler with a car stuck under it and the one right next to it. They are located all the way down the road around the corner from the old smokehouse.

God Bless


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

chalk up another vote for the 1st one, great shot!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

For slip knot and Ibeafireman and others who are interested. I will try and answer you questions with examples. Just remember I normally work directly on the image and not a white background. The white background in my example is there so you can see what a Brush mask is. I use Corel Photopaint X3 so you will have to translate into your own editing program. Most of the major ones have the same features but may be named differently. In Corel when you use a mask, the area you select stays and the remainder of the area is covered. Yes it took me a while to grasp that because to me, to mask means to cover.(That can be changed.)

That said. There are many types of masking tools. For this image I chose what Corel call a Brush Mask Tool. It is nothing more than spray-on masking tape. Only you can change brush features and feather the the edges. Change the transparency and many other parameters.

In the fist example in two mask brushes. The one on left is feathered and the right one is not.










This second image is what happen if you use a very large mask brush feathered and then drag it's center along the left edge of the image.










This last image is what I actually see whee working on the image. It's left edge is exactly what you see in image 2. Look closely and you will see the right 3/4 is covered in red with the edge to the left feathered.










Now every thing covered in red in not affected by any actions taken to adjust the image. The feathering reduces the effect used based on the percentage of the feather at that particular pixel. This prevents a hard very noticeable change to a subtle effect that is not so noticeable. So that if I lighten or change the contrast or any other effect only the far left edge is affected.

You can remove the visual ref (red here) while adjusting your image. The mask is still there. You just can't see it. I did not turn it off here.

This last image is an extreme example. I adjusted the brightness of the image but only the mask area is affected. (see there is that problem I still have. LOL)










Edit: I did not remove the mask in the above image. My mistake. Sorry.

I hope this helps. I am not much of an instructor. If you have more questions. Let me know.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Great pics and as others have said it is a great school ( been there at least 12 times now)

Side note and this is not a crtiticism. If you guys are not training , at least some props, using SCBA's please start . It is an entirely different experience and should not be "new" when the defecation comes into occurence with the rotary osscilator.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Great pics and as others have said it is a great school ( been there at least 12 times now)
> 
> Side note and this is not a crtiticism. If you guys are not training , at least some props, using SCBA's please start . It is an entirely different experience and should not be "new" when the defecation comes into occurence with the rotary osscilator.


Stumpgrinder-

I work with Ibeafireman but different shifts. Very good point about the SCBA's. Our training has varied with different leaders. We used to be the best on the channel (IMO) but over the years since things have changed with the 4 or 5 different companies we have been in the last 4 or 5 years so has the management philosophies, all the while our training was taking a nosedive. We don't use them anymore, but we have in the past and it is a different experience.

I'm giving you some green for the defacation with the rotary oscillator!!!

John those are some good pics.

Mike


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> For slip knot and Ibeafireman and others who are interested. I will try and answer you questions with examples. Just remember I normally work directly on the image and not a white background. The white background in my example is there so you can see what a Brush mask is. I use Corel Photopaint X3 so you will have to translate into your own editing program. Most of the major ones have the same features but may be named differently. In Corel when you use a mask, the area you select stays and the remainder of the area is covered. Yes it took me a while to grasp that because to me, to mask means to cover.(That can be changed.)
> 
> I hope this helps. I am not much of an instructor. If you have more questions. Let me know.


Thanks for the tutorial. I get what you did now and worked well. Thanks,


----------

